# Gerbil tank lid advice



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi !!

After deciding on gerbils, I am now here to ask advice on how to make a suitable lid for the tank. What do I use? Chicken wire? And is it better with a wooden frame or just bend the mesh to form a shape which sits over the edges of the tank??

I would like to make it as secure as possible just *in case* any of the cats got in their room.

Ideas most welcome!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I made a lid for me 3ft fish tank years ago using chipboard and cage wire still going strong after 10+ years and the cats sit on it to watch the robos
or your can have fun like I did one day by make one by bending the mesh round the tank and folding the metal together to hold it together

hope this helps


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken wire is no use as the holes are too big and it's pretty flimsy. It's best to try and get wire mesh with the smallest holes possible and fix it to a wooden frame. I find this is the most secure.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Ive made a lid like 'canigohome' Got a square piece of mesh from homebase and folded it into a lid shape that slots over the top. does the job


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> Chicken wire is no use as the holes are too big and it's pretty flimsy. It's best to try and get wire mesh with the smallest holes possible and fix it to a wooden frame. I find this is the most secure.


Is there a way to stop a gerbil chewing the wood? I've got a wooden frame but Spice can chew any wood where she can get her teeth. So I will need to get a new one as there are several gerbil sized holes in it now.


----------

